# Kinda proud of this 185mm Gyuto



## Cur_custom (Thursday at 1:33 PM)

Faux Abalone handle, Takefu Shiro2 core san mai w/ suminagashi blade.


----------



## miggus (Thursday at 1:57 PM)

That is indeed a beautiful blade.


----------

